# mosquito lake



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished saturday,sunday,sunrise to sun set,long day's get up 4am come home 830pm.
i got saturday with kit orond 10 crapie kepers few perch and mis some eyes
sunday 3 crapie ,perch and mis few eyes.
satyrday and sunday it was like walk in paradise,we even train the wind.wind was pushing our sleds,towing with one finger abouth 200 lb load.
sunday evning almoust everybody left,i pack my shantie but i could not leave,in my head was tick tick and hit eye before dark,did not get any tick tick and the snow start flying wind increased i went home,when i was drivind some spot had heavy snow coming down.it look like i was flying eroplane,it was very tuf to see the lines on road.

few presure crack open up,when we were fishing,few time the presure crack made noise and ice shifted under me 5",i am not afraid of that but it feel wierd when it shift.
i am happy got some fish and exercise.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

You’ll need a tractor to drag that sled now. 
snow screwed up my plans for the week


----------



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

HappySnag said:


> i fished saturday,sunday,sunrise to sun set,long day's get up 4am come home 830pm.
> i got saturday with kit orond 10 crapie kepers few perch and mis some eyes
> sunday 3 crapie ,perch and mis few eyes.
> satyrday and sunday it was like walk in paradise,we even train the wind.wind was pushing our sleds,towing with one finger abouth 200 lb load.
> ...


How many inches were there?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

George12345 said:


> How many inches were there?


4" to 6" good clear ice,one working crack some spot 2'.
i was at north end.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> i fished saturday,sunday,sunrise to sun set,long day's get up 4am come home 830pm.
> i got saturday with kit orond 10 crapie kepers few perch and mis some eyes
> sunday 3 crapie ,perch and mis few eyes.
> satyrday and sunday it was like walk in paradise,we even train the wind.wind was pushing our sleds,towing with one finger abouth 200 lb load.
> ...


Kinda makes you pucker up doesn't it...nothing like a small shot of adrenaline to keep warm. Heard about the crack opening up, and glad to hear everyone made it on and off the ice safe.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

archerjay1 said:


> Kinda makes you pucker up doesn't it...nothing like a small shot of adrenaline to keep warm. Heard about the crack opening up, and glad to hear everyone made it on and off the ice safe.


if is good ice and visible that do not bother me,with the snow you have to be careful not to step on fresh frozen crack could be only 1/2/ thick.use spud bar around the crack make sure that is solid ice.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

For sure


----------



## Muggs1979 (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm heading out to Skeeter in the morning and will report back on the conditions.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Good.luck on skeeter, get ready for a tough drag out

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

kit carson said:


> Good.luck on skeeter, get ready for a tough drag out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


How's the ice looking? Last I heard, it was 8" in spots.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished mosquito yesterday,north end ice 14" did not see problem with ice,i got 20 crapie and mis 4 eyes.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

went back wednesday for hot bite next day,i got one crapie.

thursday i went to pymy,i got one jumbo perch and mis one eye.,drag is not bad.ice 10"


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

kit carson said:


> Good.luck on skeeter, get ready for a tough drag out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


dragged the line
many times.. this year is my last... i only have a 56lb gear load and my body was like NOPE..


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished bouy line wednesday,thursday,i got 20 to 30 crapie each day kept 12 and one 24" whitip - eye.,thursday no problem with ice 1" to 2" woter on top.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Cemetery shoreline, might need a plank this weekend, or high boots.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

anyone fish the south end? would like to get an ice report before i head up in the morning...thank you


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I seen some shanties on the south side of the causeway

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

anyone have any reports at the grave yard area?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Went to the graveyard this morning, wind was blowing the snow sideways, decided dink perch, weren't worth the effort, but I did walk down to the shoreline, and it was solid enough for me to walk out on. Going there in the morning, taking a plank, but don't think we'll need it.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

cueman said:


> Went to the graveyard this morning, wind was blowing the snow sideways, decided dink perch, weren't worth the effort, but I did walk down to the shoreline, and it was solid enough for me to walk out on. Going there in the morning, taking a plank, but don't think we'll need it.


will be heading out there in the morning around 9 or so,,thank you for the report


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

felt bad for my die hard fishing buddy went out to mosquito lake gravyard this morning around 9 am parking lot was full. walked right out to the road bed went 3/4 of the way across along the road bed got into 25ft 10'' cracking and popping
found a hot spot for them annoying perch i swear i kept pulling out the same one caught about 20 dinks 9 crappies all under size and jaw snagged about 7 of them nasty smelling gizzard shads... buddy caught 1 dink but he is always on stand by to get on the ice..


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Me and my cousins got there at 7:00, headed NW of the roadbed, 16' FOW. 5 legal crappie between the 3 of us, if I had a nickel for every dink perch we caught lol. I did manage a FO crappie though.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Been tough fishing on Mosquito for my brother and friends this season. Your report is on par with their experiences. Bulk of the walleye and crappie they have caught were undersize. Home project has kept me off. Hope to see you this coming weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished sunday and monday north end.every day i got 20 crapie 8 to 10 keepers and mis 5 eyes.
the ice was perfect,last day we lost 2" ice from top,never found problem with ice only litel when you get on ice.guy next to me picked 24" eye.ice was 10".


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished saturday sunday, got 30 crapie 10 keepers north end,you have to go on ice with bords,main ice is 8' to 10" solid ,did not find week spot.few people had 1 eye or mis few eyes.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished tuesday,wednesday,got few crapie and 24" eye.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i fished friday,saturday,fishing was slow only few crapie,i close the ice season with swim,i went up to my neck in 12' water,lucky i had my anjel with me ,Kitt,i yeled i am swiming give me hand and he puled me out.everything went smood.
but i tell you you can be confident like me one bad step and you are there. the bord was 2' from me,i did not wonet to pull the sled over bord it will bine,i puled the sled close to crack i made one step 3' from crack and the 3' ice broke i had no time react,it was split second and water was up to my neck.
everything is fine just another experience.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Snag, sounds like your last day should have been friday!! Haha. Glad you were prepared and had a buddy with you! That's a testament to knowing the risk and thinking ahead! Well done


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Workingman said:


> Snag, sounds like your last day should have been friday!! Haha. Glad you were prepared and had a buddy with you! That's a testament to knowing the risk and thinking ahead! Well done


It was his own fault and he knows it. We built the bridge for a reason, right snag? Otherwise we had no issues and it was a beautiful day. I should’ve went back this morning


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It was his own fault and he knows it. We built the bridge for a reason, right snag? Otherwise we had no issues and it was a beautiful day. I should’ve went back this morning


i wanet to go over the brige,but i try to put the sled next to the brige and trow rope over the gap.when Kiit was going true he was puling sled it hit the brige and he had to move the sled next to the brige to cross crack,i pull the sled next to the brige i was 3' from crack when it broke,if that did not broke i woul step on brige and go over,i was 2' from brige.anybody can say what ever they like i have no problem with that.i just teling you what i was doing.,i walked the brige out.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

HappySnag said:


> i wanet to go over the brige,but i try to put the sled next to the brige and trow rope over the gap.when Kiit was going true he was puling sled it hit the brige and he had to move the sled next to the brige to cross crack,i pull the sled next to the brige i was 3' from crack when it broke,if that did not broke i woul step on brige and go over,i was 2' from brige.anybody can say what ever they like i have no problem with that.i just teling you what i was doing.,i walked the brige out.


I just don’t want these guys thinking we were stupid for fishing Saturday. We followed the correct procedures and safety precautions for a smooth day and it went as such.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I just don’t want these guys thinking we were stupid for fishing Saturday. We followed the correct procedures and safety precautions for a smooth day and it went as such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ice was good,only shore and crack need cosion.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i was thinking why i was swiming.
spud bar is your friend and enemy.
the ice was 6" to 8" thick ,you should be able step on that with out problem.
in my opinion when people cross the board they use spud bar next to the board,the ice is like glass if you hit that with spud bar it brake off or create crack.
if you have one side not frozen like crack or shore ,you hit that it crack and when you step on that it give away.
if you have ice frozen to shore and hit that with spud bar it will not chip and craate crack it is stable ice.
if you have shore open 1' and you hit the ice with spud bar 3' from edge you creating trap.
i think that is reason why i swim.
from now on i will test the ice next to the board with one foot before i step on that..if one foot go down i can back up and stay dry.
the shore was chiped with spud bar 3', i think if you have week shore you should not use spud bar,use board get on ice if it feel good hit the ice with spud bar 10' from shore,this way you are not chiping the ice by shore and not creating trap,cracked ice.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

HappySnag said:


> i was thinking why i was swiming.
> spud bar is your friend and enemy.
> the ice was 6" to 8" thick ,you should be able step on that with out problem.
> in my opinion when people cross the board they use spud bar next to the board,the ice is like glass if you hit that with spud bar it brake off or create crack.
> ...


Why not just use the board happy? We built it with you in mind for crossing. It was for all of us and the random others out there. End of season especially we are a team for getting on and off the ice safely. That’s #1 priority at all times. Glad your safe buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Why not just use the board happy? We built it with you in mind for crossing. It was for all of us and the random others out there. End of season especially we are a team for getting on and off the ice safely. That’s #1 priority at all times. Glad your safe buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was bringing the sled next to the board and i broke true ice 3' from crack and i was 2' from board,i wonet to trow the roap over and use the board but i broke true before i had chance use the board,i was using the board morning.


----------

